# W3C Validator spinnt der?!



## BSA (29. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab grad mal den W3C Validator über meine Seite laufen lassen. Ich war erschrocken über das Ergebnis

Kann sich ds mal bitte jemand angucken:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Ficespeedskater.de%2Flogin2%2F&charset=iso-8859-1+%28Western+Europe%29&ss=1&outline=1&sp=1&noatt=1&No200=1&verbose=1#line-160 

Wäre euch dankbar wenn sich jemand damit auskennt und mir nen Lösungsansatz gibt wie ich das alles beheben kann oder mir jemand die ganzen einzelnen Fehler erklärt.....


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. September 2004)

Fehler 1-16 dürften dir klar sein, nehm den Quatsch raus und die sind weg.

Valign ist nicht valide, war noch nie valide soweit ich weiß, und bei den &id Dingern weiß ich nicht genau wie du es verbesser könntest, brauchst du das "name="login"" beim Form-Tag?

Btw: "Wer Quelltext Klaut ist unfair", wer ihn misshandelt ebenfalls 
& http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/...login2/&warning=1&profile=css2&usermedium=all


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. September 2004)

Zu der Sache mit den &: Du musst diese auch in Links korrekt mit &amp;amp; maskieren, sonst denkt der Validator, es handle sich um irgendein Sonderzeichen (z. B. &amp;nbsp.

Btw: Finde ich echt stark, dass du den Validator benutzt!  Wenn das nur jeder tun würde...


----------



## BSA (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Zu der Sache mit den &: Du musst diese auch in Links korrekt mit &amp;amp; maskieren, sonst denkt der Validator, es handle sich um irgendein Sonderzeichen (z. B. &amp;nbsp.
> 
> Btw: Finde ich echt stark, dass du den Validator benutzt!  Wenn das nur jeder tun würde... *




Das heißt der link sollte dann so heißen zum beispiel:

statt: index.php?site=test&id=1
so: index.php?site=test&amp;id=1



@Jan Seifert....

danke das du mir das ganze nocheinmal für die CSS Datei gepostet hast.
Welche generische Schriftart passt denn am besten zu Verdana



Wo ist das Problem wenn man einem Formular einen Namen gibt?


----------



## BSA (29. September 2004)

Jetzt hab ich nur noch einen Fehler, und zwar diesen:




> Line 187, column 66: there is no attribute "NAME"
> 
> ...action="index.php?site=session" method="post" name="login">
> 
> ...



Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## redlama (29. September 2004)

Hallo!

Also wenn Du folgende Zeile noch in Deinen Quelltext packst, dann dürfte die Seite auch HTML 4.01 Transitional valide sein.

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />

redlama  

P.S. zu Deiner Frage: Soweit ich weiß, gab es in HTML 4.0 noch keinen "name" in einem Form, daher der Fehler, denn Dein Link (der zu W3C) überprüft auf HTML 4.0 Transitional.

P.S.S. Warum machst Du Deine Seite eigentlich nicht gleich XHTML 1.0 Transitional valide?


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

So!

@redlama: Die Zeile habe ich noch mit eingefügt aber das ganze noch ein wenig bearbeitet: 

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1" >

Was ist der Vorteil daran wenn ich meine Seite XHTML 1.0 Transitional valide mache? Das ist doch dann wieder was ganz anderes, oder? Da muss ich doch ganz andere Tags verwenden, oder? Gibts dazu irgendwie mal was geschrieben was ich mir mal aneignen könnte?

Ansonsten Danke ich euch für eure Tipps....

Wie sieht das aus, ich muss ja jetzt noch die ganzen Unterseiten valide machen, geht das auch irgendwie einfach als das ich jede Seite einzeln durch gehen muss?


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Hallo!

Wieso hast Du denn den chatset wieder auf "iso-8859-1" zurückgesetzt? "utf-8" ist doch der unicode? Na ja, Du wirst Deine Gründe haben, ...

Was der Vorteil ist wenn Deine Seite XHTML 1.0 Transitional valide ist?
Nun, ganz einfach. Deine Seite ist auf einem recht neuen Standard, der von neuen Technologien unterstützt wird.
Also ganz andere Tags musst Du da nicht verwenden, einige sind ein wenig abzuändern oder fallen raus und bei einigen Tags fallen ein paar attribute raus.

Auf W3C gibt's ein paar Erklärungen.

Deine Unterseiten musst Du (soweit ich das überblicken kann) wohl alle einzeln valide machen.

redlama


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

Ich hab das wieder auf iso..... zurück gesetzt weil mit der validator immer gesagt hat das er statt utf-8 iso-8859-1 nimmt.....

Bin schon fleißig dabei die Seiten zu bearbeiten..

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfestellung und die der anderen


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Wenn Du den charset wieder auf "utf-8" setzt und dann im Validator bei Encoding die Einstellung von "iso-8859-1 (Western Europe)" auf "(detect automatically)" zurücksetzt, dann wird er Dir sagen: "This Page Is Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!"

Hab's grad mal getestet!

redlama


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von redlama _
> *Wenn Du den charset wieder auf "utf-8" setzt und dann im Validator bei Encoding die Einstellung von "iso-8859-1 (Western Europe)" auf "(detect automatically)" zurücksetzt, dann wird er Dir sagen: "This Page Is Valid HTML 4.01 Transitional!"
> 
> Hab's grad mal getestet!
> ...



Da muss ich dir leider unrecht geben!

zum einen überzeug dich selber:


Oder eben gleich hier was er ausgibt:



> Sorry, I am unable to validate this document because on line 99 it contained one or more bytes that I cannot interpret as utf-8 (in other words, the bytes found are not valid values in the specified Character Encoding). Please check both the content of the file and the character encoding indication.


 http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...ss=1&outline=1&sp=1&noatt=1&No200=1&verbose=1


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

In Zeile 99 steht das:

<a href="index.php?site=wettkampfkalender/index">Wettkampfkalender <b>v0.1</b> wurde implementiert. Verbesserte Version folgt demnächst --> 16.09.2004, 22:11 Uhr.</a>

Erkennst Du den Fehler selbst oder soll ich Dir verraten, dass man Umlaute, wie hier in demnächst, nicht als solche in den Quelltext schreibt.
Änder mal "demnächst" in "demn&amp;auml;chst", dann sollte es gehen.
Falls Du noch mehr Umlaute hast und nicht weißt, wie sie in HTML dargestellt werden:

Selfhtml Zeichen 

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. September 2004)

Bezüglich der Unterschiede zwischen HTML und XHTML hier noch ein interessanter Artikel bei SELFHTML:

Unterschiede zwischen XHTML und HTML


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

@redlama:  Darauf habe ich natürlich nicht geachtet, son Mist, mein Editor wandelt das eigentlich automatisch um, deswegen habe ich darauf gar nicht erst geachtet, bzw. gar  nicht erst daran gedacht *rofl*

@SilentWarrior: Okay, das werde ich mir mal zu gemüte ziehen nachher auf der Autofahrt nach Hause *g*

Kannst du mir mal sagen warum er gleich beim Title tag rumheult, das ist das erste was ich nicht verstehe....


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Auf was testest Du Deine Seite denn jetzt?
XHTML 1.0 Transitional?

redlama


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

Das würde ich jetzt machen wenn das der besser Verwertbare Standart ist.....


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Also XHMTL 1.0 ist auf jeden Fall zukunftsträchtiger als HTML 4.01!

Aber nochmal zu Deiner Frage von vorhin wegen des <title>, wobei "heulte" er denn da, beim testen von was?

redlama


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

Sinnvoller ist es sicherlich wenn ich dir den Link gebe anstatt dir das jetzt einzeln zu nennen:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...ss=1&outline=1&sp=1&noatt=1&No200=1&verbose=1 


Oder fehlt einfach nur die Entsprechende DOCTYPE angabe im Dokument?


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Hier ein paar Hilfestellungen:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">

Nimm das als Doctype.

Alle Tags werden klein geschrieben! Ebenfalls müssen alle Tags die geöffnet wurden auch wieder geschlossen werden! Bsp.: <p></p>, <em></em>, <span></span>, ...
Alle Tags die nicht geschlossen werden, müssen mit " /" enden. Bsp.: <meta ... />,
<br />, <input ... />, <img ... />, ...
Images müssen immer einen "alt" Text haben.

Bei weiteren Problemen kannst Du Dich gerne wieder an mich wenden.

redlama


----------



## BSA (30. September 2004)

Das hört sich schonmal ganz gut an, das mit den schließenden Tags hab ich vorhin auch schon gelesen. Damit kann ich denke ich mal schon eine ganze Menge anfangen. 

Ich würde es gut finden wenn du dieses Thema Abonieren würdest sofern du es noch nciht gemacht hast, und wir uns weiterhin über diesen Thread darüber unterhalten könnten. --> Oder spricht das gegen die Regeln?! 

Ich würde es gut finden, da damit anderen User ebenfalls eine Hilfestellung geboten wird....

Ich bin leider ersteinmal für heute offline. Morgen ab 6.00 Uhr bin ich wieder online verfügbar.

Bis dahin nocheinmal vielen Danke an dich und selbstverständlich auch an SilentWarrior


----------



## redlama (30. September 2004)

Von meiner Seite aus geht das klar.

redlama


----------



## flooo (30. September 2004)

hatte meine seite mal mit als xhtml deklariert und sie wurde als valide erkannt, jedoch wurde die text-align css-angabe nicht mehr richtig interpretiert
irgendwie wirkte nur noch die oberste ebene dieser angabe und alles in unteren tags wurde ignoriert
hat da jemand ideen
flooo


----------



## Layna (30. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von flooo _
> *irgendwie wirkte nur noch die oberste ebene dieser angabe und alles in unteren tags wurde ignoriert *



 
Was genau ist da passiert? 
War sie vorher als HTML richtig angezeigt, oder ist das ganze erst nach anderen Änderungen aufgetaucht?


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. September 2004)

Jungs, ich will ja keineswegs besserwisserisch klingen, aber warum verwendet ihr nicht gleich XHTML 1.1? Das ist bestimmt noch etwas zukunftsträchtiger als XHTML 1.0.


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe mich gegen XHTML 1.1 entschieden, weil XHTML 1.1 zu stark zwischen Inhalt und Layout trennt. Bei einer Seite, die sehr stark auf optische Reize setzt, ist das aber teilweilse recht schwer umzusetzen.
Deswegen ist in meinem Fall XHTML 1.0 Transitional die beste Lösung.

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Morgen!

Du sag mal was ist der unterschied zwischen Strict und Transitional? Da bin ich nicht so richtig schlau geworden aus dem SelfHTML Artikel


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal unter http://www.w3.org/MarkUp/
Da steht unter "Three "flavors" of XHTML 1.0:" eine Erklärung, allerdings in Englisch.

Mal was anderes nebenbei.
Das neue Style von tutorials.de ist ein wenig verwirrend. Warum werden die Antworten extra geschrieben und nur die Schnellantwort (die ja doch ein wenig dürftig ist, was die Möglichkeiten betrifft) in demselben Thema angezeigt?

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Na Schnellantwort eben, das du keine Neue Seite laden musst, aber bei der schnellantwort kannst du trotzdem den BB-Code verwenden, zwar nicht so komfortabel aber es geht....

Aber es ist erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber in der nächsten Woche wirst du dich an die alte Version schon gar nicht mehr erinnern können.


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Was ist nun eigentlich mit Deiner Seite?  

Hast Du es hinbekommen?  :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Joa, schaut ganz okay aus, aber leider mit Transitionl und wenni ch das richtig verstanden habe ist für die CSS nutzung Strict richtig, oder?

Also Transitional beinhaltet normales HTML, richtig?


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

Transitional ist einfach die abgeschwächte Variante - Strict ist wirklich knallhart, da muss alles stimmen, der Validator kennt kein Pardon. Mit Transitional kann man sich noch kleinere Fehler erlauben.

redlama: Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo es Probleme geben sollte, eine grafisch anspruchsvolle Seite mit XHTML-1.1-Code zu schreiben. Gib mir doch mal ein Beispiel, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen.


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab auch XHTML 1.1 genommen, gibts auch keine weiteren Probleme

@Silent --> Also empfiehlst du mir Transitional?


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Also erstmal, ist das momentan aktuell?

W3C Validator Deiner Seite 

Also Strict ist für eine absolute Trennung zwischen Inhalt und Layout.
So dürftest Du keine Layout-Tabellen nutzen oder ähnliches.
Transitional ist da ein wenig freundlicher im Handling, weil es stylistische Hilfsmittel im Quelltext erlaubt.
Du kannst CSS für beides verwenden. Es wird auch immer empfohlen die Formatierung bzw. Gestaltung einer Seite in einer zusätzlichen CSS Datei vorzunehmen und im Quelltext nur den Inhalt zu definieren, schreiben, ... wie auch immer.

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Ja, das ist aktuell....

Ich werde sicherlich bei Transitional bleiben, ich habe zwar eine externe CSS Datei, jedoch ist es mir zu umständlich für jede kleine Spalte eine neue Klasse zu definieren...


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

redlama: Naja, ok, das kann sein. Aber mir geht's eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, dass der Validator zufrieden ist. Und das ist er auch, wenn Inhalt und Design nicht getrennt werden. Sollte dies der eigentliche Sinn und Zweck von XHTML sein, dann hab ich das Ziel ganz klar verfehlt. 

BSA: Ich empfehle grundsätzlich jedem Strict. Man lernt einfach mehr dabei, wenn man alles ganz genau richtig machen muss. Und ausserdem trägt das zu einem besseren Internet bei, weil solche Seiten mit 99%-iger Sicherheit in allen Browsern (fast) gleich aussehen.


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

BSA, nimm mal das Transitional aus Deinem Doctype raus, soweit ich weiß ist XHTML 1.1 eine Verknüpfung von Strict, Transitional und Frameset.
Es gibt also keine Definition ob Transitional oder nicht.

Nimm mal raus, ich will mal sehen, was W3C dann sagt.

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Okay, aber das heißt auch das ich wenn ich zum beispiel eine Tabelle habe, darf die nur so aussehen das man einmal die table definition hat und class="xxx" oder, mehr darf da nicht drinstehen?

Das ist mir eigentlich ein wenig zu aufwenig, aber ich versuche es perfekt zu machen, und wenn du meinst das ist besser, dann okay...

Wie siehts aus mit der target angabe im <a> tag, die gibts nicht mehr, das ist totaler mist, da müsste man dann gleichzeitig noch mit JS arbeiten....


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Okay, ich habs rausgenommen!

Schaut gut aus, er meckert nicht, aber eine verknüpfung aus Transitional und Strict ist doch totaler schwachsinn, oder?


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Keine Ahnung, darüber will ich mir kein Urteil erlauben.
Änder nochmal "xhtml1-strict.dtd" in "xhtml11.dtd" um.
Soweit ich gelesen habe ist das die richtige Datei für XHTML 1.1

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

Laut SELFHTML lautet die korrekte Doctype-Angabe so:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
```


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Jup, so hab ich es

@reflama ist das deine Seite: http://www.ostsee-ok.de/


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Also erstens heiße ich immer noch redlama und nicht reflama.  
Und zweitens, nein, das ist nicht meine Seite. Unsere Firma hat die Seite Ostsee.de.
Die ist aber auf noch gar keinem Standard (noch nicht). Ich werde mich beimachen und sie nach und nach umstellen. Mein Vorgänger hat auf W3C überhaupt keine Rücksicht genommen.
Die http://www.ostsee-ok.de ist nur eine Seite, wo ich die Dinge, die auf unserer eigentlichen Website geändert werden sollen auf ihre Funktionalität teste.

redlama.


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

[quot]Also erstens heiße ich immer noch redlama und nicht reflama[quot]


Sorry, wenn man sone Wurstfinger hat wie ich dann ist das eben so.... 

Gibts nicht nen Tool was das alles auf nen Standard bringt?


----------



## Layna (1. Oktober 2004)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts nicht nen Tool was das alles auf nen Standard bringt?



Es gibt Tools die dir HELFEN können (alle alleinstehendes Tags (wie <br>) mit dem schliessenden slash versehen (also z.B. <br />)), aber automatisch die HTML-Formatierungen in eine CSS-Datei schreiben? Oder gar deine Tabellen umbauen? Eher weniger... wäre schön wenn wenn es sowaf für einige Seiten auf die man so trifft gäbe, aber dann wären auch viele arme Webprogrammierer ihren Job bald los .
Ersthaft: tags zu korriegieren, das kriegt ein Tool vielleicht noch hin, aber um eine wirklich vernünftige Seite zu bauen braucht es (zum Glück) noch einen Menschen, der sich da einarbeitet.


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Tja, gut dass es noch nicht solche Programme gibt und so Leute wie ich ihre Brötchen verdienen können.
Glaubt mir, Programmerier ohne Job zu sein ist echt Sch.... - unschön, war immerhin 2 Jahre auf der Suche! 

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Okay!

Du hast ja recht, hab heute auch im PHP Magazine auch was über Software Malerei gelesen, da heißt es das Programme aus Digrammen erstellt werden *g*

@Silent sag mal kennst du nen tool und kannst mir nen Namen dazu nennen?


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

BSA, Du kannst Deine Seite übrigens auch mal auf die Ladezeit hin überprüfen lassen.
Auf http://www.webmasterplan.com gibt es die Möglichkeit dazu.
Du bekommst für die Ladezeit eine Schulnote von 1 bis 6 mit der berechneten Durchschnittsdauer für Modem, ISDN, ... und ein paar Vorschlägen.

redlama


----------



## BSA (1. Oktober 2004)

Ladezeit:


Anzahl der Elemente auf dieser Seite: 6
Seitengröße insgesamt (in Bytes): 23522
Theoretische Ladezeit bei Modem 28.8 kps (in Sek.): 6.53
Theoretische Ladezeit bei ISDN 64 kps (in Sek.): 2.94
Bewertung (nach Schulnoten): 1

Den HTML Checker kannste aber vergessen....


----------



## redlama (1. Oktober 2004)

Ne 1? *Respekt zoll*

Stimmt, der HTML-Checker ist nicht wirklich toll, aber das mit der Ladezeit finde ich dafür umso besser.

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. Oktober 2004)

> @Silent sag mal kennst du nen tool und kannst mir nen Namen dazu nennen?


Ein Tool wofür? Sorry, ich steh grad auf der Leitung...


----------



## BSA (2. Oktober 2004)

Na nen tool, was die ganzen Tags umwandelt (<br><input>) etc.


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Oktober 2004)

Nö, da wüsste ich jetzt nichts. Wie gesagt, es gibt bestimmt sowas (vielleicht mal Googeln), aber es macht doch viel mehr Spass, in stundenlanger Arbeit alles selbst zu machen - dann kann man nachher auch stolz auf sich sein! (Oder man programmiert von Anfang an korrekt. )


----------

